# Texture Quantity



## POOZER (Jun 22, 2011)

On average what does everybody use on, say a 1000sqft ceiling when doing knockdown and/or orange peel?


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

I spray pretty heavy compared to allot of guys on here.
1000squ/ft ceiling...thats about 20 12ft sheets..
I would probably use about 2 boxes of mud. Maybe 2.5


----------

